# potential health issue for family dog



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

In my thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

In my thoughts, too. Every dog, I’ve owned has had lumps and bumps, aspirated, removed biopsied or just watched at one time or another. Always best to get them checked out and to expect to be anxious waiting for results.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Prayers for you and the baby


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sending you gentle hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayers for your baby! I hope it's just fatty deposits or something else benign.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Will be thinking of you all.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you - hoping they are nothing serious.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry for her lumps n bumps and hope that once they are checked out they are just that..lumps off fatty deposits. One of the dogs I sit for has a huge one on his side, it nothing to harm him doesn't look pretty but he is 10 now and a big lab so they don't want to remove it. Hope to hear some good news soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poodles can get benign lumps as they age so hopefully these are not cancerous. I too hope they are not serious.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. We found out today that Gracie has lymphoma. We have her on prednisone to keep her comfortable until it is time for her to pass on from this life. They did not recommend chemo at this point, as the vet was not certain it would work. We do not know how much longer we have with her. She is not her normal self, but we feel quality of life is still there at this point.

This was very unexpected news for us. Please keep my family in your thoughts.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I am so sad to hear this news :'( Will continue to keep your family in my thoughts. I'm very, very sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you got such startling and sad news, but I think you are being very generous to your sweet girl in keeping her feeling comfortable and happy until she is ready to move on. We always have to remember that our dogs do not know what the word cancer means so hearing it doesn't make them afraid. I hope you have a nice long time together still.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Not the kind of diagnosis you were hoping for. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sorry about Gracie. It's so hard to go through this. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear this [emoji20]


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs for you and Gracie. May the rest of her time be peaceful and painless.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. I hope your time together is peaceful, and that Gracie stays happy and pain free.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for this diagnosis. I know she is loved and cared for and the will take her thru until her time comes. Thoughts to you Gracie and your family.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am so sorry for this sad journey you are on. We had a similar experience with our Mia. It is heartbreaking to lose them. Enjoy every minute you have.


----------

